# Whats the MIL mean when the light comes on?



## vwdude18 (Mar 15, 2010)

The other day i was driving home and this Malfunction Indicator Light came on. Car is still running great but what should i expect is wrong?


----------



## litesleeper (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Whats the MIL mean when the light comes on? (vwdude18)*

What car are you talking about?


----------



## vwdude18 (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Whats the MIL mean when the light comes on? (litesleeper)*

2.8l v6 03 jetta


----------



## walkingfool (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Whats the MIL mean when the light comes on? (vwdude18)*

I think you mean VR6, not V6? 
Anyway, there are literally thousands of codes. many of them could be related to the MIL coming on. Your dealer (or a friend with vag-com or VCDS) could scan it for you.


----------



## afawal (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: Whats the MIL mean when the light comes on? (walkingfool)*

Don't go to the dealer, most car part stores will scan for free. Call the ones around you and ask them if they provide that service.
Get the code and come back and post it here. Sometimes it's very straight forward and the code speaks for itself. Other times, it's complicated and I'm sure many V-dubbers here will have many storeis to tell you.


----------

